# Poll BOC MAC 4 pan this should be fun



## erica_1020 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok so I have seen only a couple of youtube vids about this but none from WOC/BOC.  
If you could only take 1 MAC 4 pan what colors would be in it and how would you use those colors.

I have no clue but I would include Amberlights


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 9, 2010)

I would take: 

Humid
Strike A Pose
Satin Taupe
Twinks

I think if you are only going to have 4 colours they might as well be dramatic so I wouldn't waste any time with any highlight/neutral colours (as much as I appreciate those too). I think a great green, blue, taupe and brown/red would keep a WOC very satisfied and glam...and all of those colours would mix well


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a 4 pan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok then

I would pick these four simply because they get the most use from me. 
1. Arena
2. Humid
3. Woodwinked
4. Teal (as a pressed pigment)


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd probably do a mix of neutrals/brights matte/shimmer. 

Brule
A Little Folie
Carbon
Freshwater or Beautiful Iris

Something like that.


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 27, 2010)

Good idea for a YT video.  I might have to do that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm....
Saddle
Showstopper
Satin Taupe
Woodwinked

That was hard.  I might change my mind later.  LOL


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

I will go with the ones that get the most use from me...

1. Arena - best highlight color
2. Saddle - best blending color for my skin tone
3. Tete-A-Tint - great lid color, really makes the eyes pop
4. Sketch - Just love pairing this plum color with everything

Close runner up would be Embark for my go to crease color...


----------



## moondeva (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this our ultimate, desert island stranded MAC quad? Or are we just stating what we would choose if we had to create one right now? Cause what I would choose for desert island survival is very different from what I would chose for my next quad buy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stranded:
*Satin taupe *(actually Max Factor Earth Spirits Burnt Bark) - if truly stranded I may have to swap this out for *Mythology* / Rimmel Dusk so that I had some definition and could keep my brows in order)
*Humid*
*Freshwater*
*Fig.1 *(actually MEMEME Vintage Plum)

Ultimate Neutral / Natural:
*Grain *- highlight & lid
_*Bisque*_ - Wash & blend (actually Max Factor Earth Spirits Almond)
*Mythology* - Define & brows (actually Rimmel mono eyeshadow Dusk)
*Blackberry* - Crease


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 4, 2010)

my everyday quad contains..

brule
soba
mulch
typographic

i bring this quad with me everywhere!  if i traveled and lost all my eyeshadow *heaven forbid* but i still had that quad with me i'd be content until i got the rest back.


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Mar 29, 2011)

My go to Mac quad (4) palette that I keep in my makeup bag 24/7 no matter what with a extra pair of Mac #7 lashes   1.Era- hglgt (my fav that goes with everything) 2.Kid- lid (my fav lid color no matter what my outer color is: contrast, beautymarked, sketch, shadowy lady, etc) 3.Saddle- crease/ blending ( my skin tone) 4.Sketch- outer (this color is my "crack" I  can't live without this color it's a must have for errrrrr body)  :bump: Sorry excuse me  but in the Mac clamshell since it cant fit in my quad lol lol   Embark- outer/crease (I have to agree with Mrs. Butler "hey girlllllll" hands down)


----------



## afulton (Apr 2, 2011)

Arena
  	Texture
  	Woodwinked
  	Sketch


----------

